# Hulme Flumes Little Brother + Umist, May 2013



## PaulPowers (May 29, 2013)

These aren't the best pics in the world but like a penis I didn't check my F until I was on my way out

The manchester drizzle was coming down as normal but it didn't constitute rain so I parked up the van and pulled on my waders and high vis jacket

Walking past the busy skatepark no one batted an eyelid due to my invisibility cloak 

Hulme Flumes Little Brother



























By the time I was leaving HFLB the fresh was starting to overflow and the noise levels were rising

I reached the outfall and the river had risen about a foot, heading out meant I had a belly high wade across the river


UMIST

The River Medlock originally flowed a different path until this big concrete box was put in place to divert it


----------



## flyboys90 (May 30, 2013)

Nice one Paul.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 30, 2013)

Definately another world down there. Interesting place and shots. Thanks


----------



## shatners (May 31, 2013)

Another magnificent poo pipe there Paul!

Liking the old iron drop gate.


----------

